# Hyperthyroidism Linked to Stroke



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hyperthyroidism Linked to Stroke

http://www.medpagetoday.com/Endocri...ailyHeadlines&utm_source=mSpoke&userid=194646


----------



## GingerCMusick (Nov 17, 2010)

Very interesting. My mother died of a stroke in 2006...thanks for all the great information you list. I am grateful.


----------

